# Creamed Cabbage



## Linda0818 (Jan 26, 2019)

4 slices of bacon
¼ cup of butter
1 tbsp of all purpose flour
1 tsp of salt
1 large cored and shredded head cabbage
½ cup of sour cream

In a large deep skillet, cook the bacon over medium high heat for 10 minutes until browned on all sides. Remove the bacon from the skillet and set aside.

In the same skillet with the drippings, add in the butter, flour, salt and cabbage and cook for 15 minutes while stirring occasionally. Once the bacon is cooled, crumble it and add to the cabbage with sour cream.

It's amazingly delicious. It was very difficult not to sit there and eat the whole pan of the stuff.

PS - if you want to cut back a bit on the fat and calories, I've also made this without adding the butter (plus I used light sour cream) and it still came out fantastic. As long as you're using fatty bacon, you have enough fat there to cook the cabbage and, if you need a little more moisture until the cabbage is cooked to desired consistency, just add in a little water.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks so much for this recipe Linda. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 26, 2019)

You're welcome and I hope you enjoy it. I've already put the ingredients on my store list, so I'm making it again soon.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 26, 2019)

This sounds good.  Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 26, 2019)

It's funny, when I came across this recipe, I was like "Well _that's_ different" because creaming cabbage is something that never even crossed my mind. I love creamed corn, I love creamed peas, I've even made a casserole of creamed onions. So I had to try it. It was love at first bite.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 26, 2019)

I love cabbage, I've never done it your way, but you can bet I'm gunna try it. What about with fresh cream???? I love it steamed then mint sauce over it. It really works. I'll try it before serving it to the kids.

Russ


----------



## buckytom (Jan 26, 2019)

Lol, rascal, you'd put mint sauce on ice cream.

Hey, that sounds good. Not what I meant.

You'd put mint sauce on orange supremes.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 26, 2019)

Rascal said:


> I love cabbage, I've never done it your way, but you can bet I'm gunna try it. What about with fresh cream???? I love it steamed then mint sauce over it. It really works. I'll try it before serving it to the kids.
> 
> Russ



Ohhhh yes. I think fresh cream, the best stuff ever, would work well with this.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 26, 2019)

buckytom said:


> Lol, rascal, you'd put mint sauce on ice cream.
> 
> Hey, that sounds good. Not what I meant.
> 
> You'd put mint sauce on orange supremes.


 
Don't knock it until ya tried it.  

Russ


----------



## Rascal (Jan 26, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Ohhhh yes. I think fresh cream, the best stuff ever, would work well with this.



Ok, I'm doing it. Pics when I do, cabbage and bacon go together, and something else,lol.

Russ


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 26, 2019)

Rascal said:


> Ok, I'm doing it. Pics when I do, cabbage and bacon go together, and something else,lol.
> 
> Russ



Most definitely do pics!

Of just the food, of course.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm making this for Sunday dinner this weekend and I can't wait to have it again.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 8, 2019)

I was thinking of fresh cream, as well, or maybe some creme fraiche.  Definitely sounds good.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 8, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> I was thinking of fresh cream, as well, or maybe some creme fraiche.  Definitely sounds good.



Both excellent choices.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 9, 2019)

A good side for schweiner braten or other pork dishes!


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 9, 2019)

And Schnitzel and Weisswurst!


----------



## Addie (Feb 9, 2019)

Cabbage is one of the very few green veggies I am allowed to eat. And this recipe sounds like heaven. I know Pirate will love it. Thank you so much.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 9, 2019)

Addie said:


> Cabbage is one of the very few green veggies I am allowed to eat. And this recipe sounds like heaven. I know Pirate will love it. Thank you so much.



You're very welcome. I'm fixing it tomorrow for Sunday dinner along with parmesan/panko-crusted chicken breasts. Looking forward to it.


----------

